# Hallo zusammen



## Infinity (5 Sep. 2012)

Hallo miteinander,
ich bin ein weiterer Überläufer eines kürzlich verstorbenen Boards.

Es freut mich zu sehen, dass außer mir noch einige hierher abgewandert sind.
Grüße an Sachse, Toolman, Tight, Death Row, Ice, Kayfan, Pomm und die anderen ehemaligen BBler 
Ich war zwar in letzter Zeit nicht der aktivste, aber vielleicht kennt mich noch der eine oder andere unter Käjopüd.


Ansonsten hoffe ich hier eine ebenso großartige Community zu finden :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (5 Sep. 2012)

Willkommen an Board


----------



## Claudia (5 Sep. 2012)

Auch dir ein herzliches Willkommen und viel Spaß bei uns


----------



## Tight66955 (5 Sep. 2012)

Willkommen!! :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (5 Sep. 2012)

Auch dir ein herzliches Willkommen! :thumbup:


----------



## Hancock (5 Sep. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen :rock:


----------



## Death Row (5 Sep. 2012)

Oh wie cool. Hi!


----------



## Snage (6 Sep. 2012)

Herzlich Wilkommen !


----------



## Q (6 Sep. 2012)

Ich denke Du hast gefunden, wonach Du gesucht hast  Willkommen und viel Spaß an Board! :thumbup:


----------



## General (6 Sep. 2012)

Immer hereinspaziert 
Herzlich Willkommen auf CB :thumbup:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (6 Sep. 2012)

Kommse heran kommse heran, hier ist´s noch lustiger als nebenan WILLKOMMEN:thumbup:​


----------



## Pomm (6 Sep. 2012)

Willkommen an Bord:thumbup:


----------



## kayfan02 (7 Sep. 2012)

Schön das du auch hierher gefunden hast. 

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß hier.


----------



## eis (7 Sep. 2012)

Ich möchte herzlich "die Überläufer" begrüßen und wünsche natürlich auch allen Anderen ein schönes WE. 

Gruß _EIS_


----------



## Infinity (8 Sep. 2012)

Wie schön, dass alle, die ich genannt habe, auch geantwortet haben. Danke dafür. 
Ich meinte selbstverstänlich "Eis", als ich "Ice" schrieb, da ist wohl die englische Sprache mit mir durchgegangen. 

Danke auch den anderen für den freundlichen Empfang.


----------

